# Please take baby steps with me, hooking up a repeater for wnr834b v2



## bamafutbal (Jun 26, 2010)

I have an existing wnr834bv2 hooked up to my motorola modem. unfortunately i am unable to connect to netflix via blue ray player and ps3 player in the other room on other side of house. i have purchased a second netgear wnr834bv2 to it will boost/extend the range. i was on the netgear forum but just could not put it together (they just couldn't dumb down their language enough for me). i used this page but just could not underdstand all of it. this page assume you know alot to begin with. i was able to access the ipconfig page to get my ip address, subnet and default gateway and somehow managed to get my mac adress and router pin # if that helps


How to use the Netgear DG834G as a wireless repeater.


17/09/08 I wanted to extend the range of my wireless network using a number of Netgear DG834G routers. After trawling the web for guides on how to do this, I got nowhere. So after learning how to do it myself, here is a guide on how to do it. This should work with any WDS equipped Netgear product, but I have DG834Gs. 

Here is what my network looks like:



Here's what you need to do to get this to work:

1: Log in to the Master router. This is the one connected to your ADSL line.

2: Select Wireless Settings > Setup access list > Add the MAC addresses of your laptops / wireless PCs

3: Select Advanced Wireless Settings > Enable Wireless Bridging and Repeating >Repeater with Wireless Client Association > Fill in MAC address details of Repeater 1 and Repeater 2 > Apply

4: Select LAN IP Setup > Set IP address to 192.168.0.1 > Tick "Use Router as a DHCP Server" > Starting IP address 192.168.0.4 > Ending IP address 192.168.0.255 > Apply

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5: Log in to Repeater 1

6: Select Wireless Settings > Setup access list > Add the MAC addresses of your laptops / wireless PCs

7: Select Advanced Wireless Settings > Enable Wireless Bridging and Repeating >Repeater with Wireless Client Association > Fill in MAC address details of MASTER ROUTER ONLY> Apply

8: Select LAN IP Setup > Set IP address to 192.168.0.2 > untick "Use Router as a DHCP Server" > Apply

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9: Log in to Repeater 2

10: Select Wireless Settings > Setup access list > Add the MAC addresses of your laptops / wireless PCs

11: Select Advanced Wireless Settings > Enable Wireless Bridging and Repeating >Repeater with Wireless Client Association > Fill in MAC address details of MASTER ROUTER ONLY> Apply

12: Select LAN IP Setup > Set IP address to 192.168.0.3 > untick "Use Router as a DHCP Server" > Apply

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13: Turn all routers off

14: Turn on the Master Router

15: Turn on Repeater 1 and Repeater 2

16: You are now done.

To set up wired devices: IE plug a wired PC into a repeater upstairs in order to use a wireless connection downstairs:

0: Follow the steps above, then:

1: Plug in the wired device to one of the repeaters

2: Manually configure the interface:

IP Address: 192.168.0.100 - choose a high number to avoid any DHCP clashes

Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1 (The master repeater)

DNS: 192.168.0.1 (The master repeater)

can anyone help. would love to call you on the phone to get this figured out. 
john
gainesville fl


----------



## bamafutbal (Jun 26, 2010)

anyone???


----------

